# Hola



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey whatsup everyone? Thought Id join a snowboarding forum seeing as were about to start a video this winter. Umm, Im from Maryland, 16 years old, a decent video editor (I cant do photoshop to save my life though) snowboarding is my life in the winter (which is too short here in Maryland). So thats about it, Ill see some of you around; and expect a video by the end of this winter 

EDIT: And also, if any of you want me to make you an intro or something for one of your vids, just let me know. Im not amazing at editing but im pretty decent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

'lo there!!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------

